# who flowers with T5's



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

Has anyone given up the big HPS in favor of T5's for flowering? Do you just change the bulbs to the flowering spectrum? What are the results?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry I'm not much help, but I didn't notice the other day someone mentioning that they changed to all T5's and they enjoy it. You just have to have like 4-5 for your canopy to get proper penetration :confused2:  We all know I'm still quite new so that leaves me slightly clueless.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 12, 2013)

I tried it a while back(was waiting for extra HPS lites to show up), ran 6 bulb T5HO....with bloom bulbs.

Stretched a ton, buds were very loose...smoke fine, but lower yield & density for me. The other problem is heat, ducted lites are easier to control temps.
JMHO


----------



## pcduck (Jul 12, 2013)

WeedHopper used them before he switched to hps


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 12, 2013)

I do....I've recently switched over...I've replaced my 1000w hps with 3--4bulb set-ups...12 HO T5's....plants love it...lower growth exploded with growth....with this heat wave temps are much lower..86' with lights on...I really don't see a reason to go back...my lumen output is higher with these 12 then the one 1000...and that's all that matters along with color spectrum....roughly 12 days since the switch and only thing different is the pistils all of a sudden exploding on the lower growth....a sign of better light penetration


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 12, 2013)

I started out with T5 in flower but phased it out as I got better all around results with HPS in my setup. Still use them for veg though


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2013)

JAAM has had pretty good success with flowering with HO T5's I believe, that being said I don't think he has given up on HPS for flowering.   I wouldn't expect better results than an HPS but not awful if you put enough lumens in there. I personally don't buy them having better penetration than an HPS.


----------



## happydaze (Jul 12, 2013)

Other then a tradeoff of heat I just dont see any practical reason to switch to t5's for blooming unless you ONLY have t5's atm, then by all means some bud is better then none.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you peeps. I was just interested to see if anyone has had good results. I will be going back in my grow room in October and was thinking ahead about the heat next summer. 

hamster, i agree with you about the penetration, seem like nothing can do what hps do.

Buddogmut you will have to keep us informed how they compare at harvest if you would, that would be great. Thank you.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 12, 2013)

after reading up on t5s I am wondering if they work just as good if not better the MH, HPS the four foot t5s put out 40,000 lumes and you can get the bulbs in veg spectrum or bloom spectrum of mix for full spectrum sounds impressive. mostly cause I read on here somewhere that the amount of lumes has alot to do with how the plant produces .If I remember correctly 35,000 lumes are required for a decent grow start to finish. does any have the actull facts on how many lumes are required ?


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> after reading up on t5s I am wondering if they work just as good if not better the MH, HPS the four foot t5s put out 40,000 lumes and you can get the bulbs in veg spectrum or bloom spectrum of mix for full spectrum sounds impressive. mostly cause I read on here somewhere that the amount of lumes has alot to do with how the plant produces .If I remember correctly 35,000 lumes are required for a decent grow start to finish. does any have the actull facts on how many lumes are required ?






> after reading up on t5s I am wondering if they work just as good if not better the MH, HPS the four foot t5s put out 40,000 lumes and you can get the bulbs in veg spectrum or bloom spectrum of mix for full spectrum sounds impressive.




The highest lumen output I have been able to find for an HO T5 bulb is *7000* initial lumens. So four of them gets you to *28,000* lumens. The ones I use are *5000* lumens a bulb I believe.






> mostly cause I read on here somewhere that the amount of lumes has alot to do with how the plant produces .If I remember correctly 35,000 lumes are required for a decent grow start to finish. does any have the actull facts on how many lumes are required ?



Yes lumens are a big part but not everything.  How many lumens you need is dependent on how big your grow space is. You need minimums of:

*3000* lumens per square foot for veg and *5000* lumens per square foot for flower.  I like to get at least *7500* lumens per square foot in flower.   

*35,000* lumens in flower would only be good for 7 square feet of grow space in flower.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 12, 2013)

And I'm running 3 ..4-bulb set-ups...12 bulbs total...time will tell..you know I'll post pics...first wave really won't tell. But the second wave will have all their 12/12 time on the t's...those will be the plants to see the effects...first wave too close to being finish...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 12, 2013)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> my lumen output is higher with these 12 then the one 1000..



I'm confused about this. 
12 builds total. 
12x5000=60,000
12x7000=84,000 
54 watts per bulb x 12 = 648 watts total

Your 1000 should be putting out 140,000 
And a 600 puts out 90,000-95,000 

I'm not nocking t5s at all cuz I use them n love them for veg. 
Heat wise t5s will win. But proper venting n a air cooked hood will do just the same. 
LH


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> I'm confused about this.
> 12 builds total.
> 12x5000=60,000
> 12x7000=84,000
> ...




I will take HO T5's all day for veg...flower only in a pinch or if I am bored. 

And yeah, I think the cheap 1000 bulbs put out 130,000 and the better bulbs 140-145,000.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm right beside you hammy. T5s veggie
But still at 130 000  that's what 40k lost. 
I can't see how this would be better or people think. 
Yes it's in spectrum n usable lumens but intensity also plays a roll 
Well you know that 

At them watts n those lumens it be better to run a single 600

LH


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 12, 2013)

you mentened 140,000 lumes I am guessing thats what put out by HPS or MH lights thats alot of light


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> you mentened 140,000 lumes I am guessing thats what put out by HPS or MH lights thats alot of light




Yes the cheap 1000W bulbs are 130,000. The next step up is like 140,000 and the highest I saw on 1000bulbs.com was 145,000. I would still run two 600's over a 1000 any day, everyday. You get more bang for your buck watt to lumen wise and you get to split your set up and spread the light way better.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 12, 2013)

i have a high output super hps thats 150,000 lumens


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 12, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yes the cheap 1000W bulbs are 130,000. The next step up is like 140,000 and the highest I saw on 1000bulbs.com was 145,000. I would still run two 600's over a 1000 any day, everyday. You get more bang for your buck watt to lumen wise and you get to split your set up and spread the light way better.



Zackly.i did this in my 2x4 ran a 600 and 400. Dialed 600 down to 400.  I'm in a 4x4 now. Running 2 600's n I like its lot better. 
LH


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 12, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> i have a high output super hps thats 150,000 lumens



I use to buy those bulbs. But in 400/600. 
I bought my self a light meter n in no time does those "extra" lumens dissipate down. 
I liked it when I vegged under the hps. But like most will say. They would rather buy 2-3 decent to cheap bulbs gut the price of one of them. 
Now I'm one of them. Generally spending 20-40 on a bulb. 
LH.


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2013)

LH, good to see you around bro....I would use T5's in a pinch if I was wrapping up a grow and taking a break and closing up shop for a couple months. Why not use every light and every tent to take as many ladies across the Finish Line and reap the rewards. Even if the bud is a little bit sub par compared to the HPS buds, if you are running good genetics you will still get some real good smoke...end of story.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 12, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 12, 2013)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> I do....I've recently switched over...I've replaced my 1000w hps with 3--4bulb set-ups...12 HO T5's....plants love it...lower growth exploded with growth....with this heat wave temps are much lower..86' with lights on...I really don't see a reason to go back...my lumen output is higher with these 12 then the one 1000...and that's all that matters along with color spectrum....roughly 12 days since the switch and only thing different is the pistils all of a sudden exploding on the lower growth....a sign of better light penetration



You are trippin if you think you will yield better with a room full of T5's over 1k HPS's. If the wattage was equal lets say, regardless of sq ft. Lets say you have a 8x8 space. There is no way you will yield even close to 8lb's plus from a T5 set up, no way.

And even if you grow like you have shown and go straight to flower from clone. Looking at a year end haul and not what you get per crop. You will still not even be close to the yield from a 1k light.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yes the cheap 1000W bulbs are 130,000. The next step up is like 140,000 and the highest I saw on 1000bulbs.com was 145,000. I would still run two 600's over a 1000 any day, everyday. You get more bang for your buck watt to lumen wise and you get to split your set up and spread the light way better.




that's a very good point. I have a 400 and a 600 and you are right about spreading the light. Big difference.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 13, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> You are trippin if you think you will yield better with a room full of T5's over 1k HPS's. If the wattage was equal lets say, regardless of sq ft. Lets say you have a 8x8 space. There is no way you will yield even close to 8lb's plus from a T5 set up, no way.
> 
> And even if you grow like you have shown and go straight to flower from clone. Looking at a year end haul and not what you get per crop. You will still not even be close to the yield from a 1k light.


 
Not tripping...as usual just experimenting....the 1000 is still here if needed..I'm in a 5x5x7 tent.....and I'm using seeds from here on out...so the "straight 12/12 grows are over...that's a clone thing...and a waste of a seed..IMO..And i never put any predictions on my out come..only that I've seen no neg side effects so far...I think you're the one who's tripping...

I guess you TOTALLY looked over the HEAT WAVE part of my post....you do know the definition of a heat wave...simply put a massive raise in temperature for an extended duration....103-106 for 3wks...had to do something..plants at 5wks of 12/12 tent temps hit over 120'....and since the switch I haven't noticed any neg side effects...how is that me tripping...


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 13, 2013)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> Not tripping...as usual just experimenting....the 1000 is still here if needed..I'm in a 5x5x7 tent.....and I'm using seeds from here on out...so the "straight 12/12 grows are over...that's a clone thing...and a waste of a seed..IMO..And i never put any predictions on my out come..only that I've seen no neg side effects so far...I think you're the one who's tripping...
> 
> I guess you TOTALLY looked over the HEAT WAVE part of my post....you do know the definition of a heat wave...simply put a massive raise in temperature for an extended duration....103-106 for 3wks...had to do something..plants at 5wks of 12/12 tent temps hit over 120'....and since the switch I haven't noticed any neg side effects...how is that me tripping...



No trippin. It's simple. You install a mini split or seal up the room and run CO2 when temps get that high. Switching to T5's cause of heat, will never offset the little you spend on a self contained AC unit. Never. Now that's trippin man.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2013)

I did very well Flowering with my T5s. No they will not do the job Penatraiting that HPS does,,but they still kicked ***.And I love the way they spread the Lumens.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=819918&postcount=19


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 13, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> No trippin. It's simple. You install a mini split or seal up the room and run CO2 when temps get that high. Switching to T5's cause of heat, will never offset the little you spend on a self contained AC unit. Never. Now that's trippin man.




That's your opinion and you're intitled to it...i wanted to do my own t5 experiment & the heat wave gave me perfect opportunity to do so...it's that simple...you don't have to agree or understand it...you have nothing invested in my grow..why not offer opinion on the topic and not my response to it...my motives are clear...and my grows look GREAT...so save the bla,bla,bla..the thread starter appreciated my input...that's all that matters...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 13, 2013)

This is also one reason most choose to flower at night lights off during the day. If your place has ac then plumb it to room if not 200$ will get u a portable/window ac n you're laughing. 

But to compare t5s to an hid lamp is tripping. 
To finish off a grow or pack up could be considered 
But to say they will out lumen n out pen n overall out do hid lamp no.

Like I said your having heat probs. a 600 will do u better than them t5s. 
Nothing like less power for more lumens.  
N the heat from the 600 will be less than your 1k by alot.
LH.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2013)

How bout this????? That otta cool a little, it is huge, right above the grow room, an attic fan. And I will flower at night this time. Good idea. No air conditioner unit will fit in my tiny space.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 13, 2013)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> That's your opinion and you're intitled to it...i wanted to do my own t5 experiment & the heat wave gave me perfect opportunity to do so...it's that simple...you don't have to agree or understand it...you have nothing invested in my grow..why not offer opinion on the topic and not my response to it...my motives are clear...and my grows look GREAT...so save the bla,bla,bla..the thread starter appreciated my input...that's all that matters...



Your grows look ok at best man. I tried to tell you last year that just throwing a bunch of plants in that tent and going straight to flower would yield ok at best at a net cost per gram.

Now I am telling you the same thing. It makes no sense. It's obv your not some personal smoke grower. Your trying to be the best at what you do. And your experimenting falls short every time. It's not a opinion, what I speak is the truth. There was a time when I grew for a living and I was the best at what I did from a net cost per gram standpoint. There is a old thread in here that I broke down the cost per net gram. Came out to like $5 per oz. Run your math on your grow and I bet you will be shocked.

Experiment all you want brotha. Guess we will see, cause all your pics are just sooo awesome.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 13, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> How bout this????? That otta cool a little, it is huge, right above the grow room, an attic fan. And I will flower at night this time. Good idea. No air conditioner unit will fit in my tiny space.
> 
> View attachment 206366




Those are an attics best friend. Lol. 
I hear the no room. For ac. But if needed be. A portable one or even a window ac can be plumbed to the room or near for fresh air intake. 
When we ran ours I had to put 25' of ducting. To my room. I did put a inline boaster in for aid n it worked well when needed. 
LH


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey Rose are you able to pull any fresh air from under your house or are you on a concrete pad? I have found that if there is a crawl space under the house, that air is considerably cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 13, 2013)

Ahh. Good old grumpy buddogmutt.

Ohh and Rosebud. GL


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> Got ya Hammy
> 
> I guess I usually just ignore the "difficult kids"...and don't pay attention to their user names....he won't be around here long if he keeps acting up, he get a "time out"
> 
> I'm too busy growing and enjoying life, to have peeing battles with others...PEACE Brother Hammy :icon_smile:





True that bro...hope things are going well. Always good to see you pop in from time to time my friend.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 13, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> True that bro...hope things are going well. Always good to see you pop in from time to time my friend.



Same to you as well Hammy :icon_smile:

I'm a  lurker  try to check in once a day, exchange PM's with MP friends (like yourself)...and run out of time before I get to post anything 

Stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2013)

Will do bro...


----------



## DrFever (Jul 13, 2013)

I always wanted to  try it   with my sunblaster T5HO's
 this i copied from there site lol 

Grow bigger healthier plants... faster with SunBlaster's T5 high output fluorescent horticultural grow fixtures. Whether in a grow tent or an indoor garden, T5HO bulbs provide the ideal 6400K full spectrum for plant growth.

The SunBlaster T5HO lamp is one cool cucumber, it throws minimal heat, does not require expensive ventilation systems and can be placed 1"-2" above the plant canopy which maximizes photo synthetic response. The energy saving benefits are huge, up to 50%, compared to standard fluorescent.

And there's more... each T5HO lamp is self ballasted, does not flicker, is noiseless and weighs only 100 grams. The fixtures are easy to install and their Plug & Play technology makes for no wiring requirements. Best of all you can link up to 8 fixtures together, using one single outlet or place them singly where they are most needed.

While perfect for seeding, cutting, and early vegetation SunBlaster's T5HO Horticultural Grow Lights also work for flowering and full term growth.

SunBlaster's T5HO lamps produce a light of much higher quality than a conventional tube and, as a result, the energy input into the area being lit is much greater and the light penetration is far superior to anything previously available.

Sunblaster 6400K T5HO lamps simulate natural sunlight and are ideal for cuttings and vegetative growth.

When it's time to kick into bloom, choose our SunBlaster 2700K T5HO lamps.

For maximum output and efficiency use with SunBlaster T5HO lighting fixtures.

The SunBlaster 10,000K Super blue T5HO lamp is popular in aquarium applications, and is fast becoming popular as supplemental light for finishing in high value horticultural applications, where essential oil production is desired.

Specialty lamps are available in red, green and blue for those that wish to create interesting visual effects for home, office or store front. The look of neon without the expense.

These lamps require a special T5HO Fixture and can not be used in standard fluorescent fixtures.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 13, 2013)

^^^ And if I buy Keds tennis shoes, I can run faster & jump higher  

It's marketing propaganda, to induce sales from the pure.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 13, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> ^^^ And if I buy Keds tennis shoes, I can run faster & jump higher
> 
> It's marketing propaganda, to induce sales from the pure.



?????? i had nothing but excellent  results from sunblaster HO's  there guy...  here   800  clones  everyone rooted 
 I use only These for clones and Veg  them for a bit presently   then onto  big power HPS  Gavita's, and normal ballests  etc  lol  3 - 15,000 watts 
 I am sure everyone will admit  that your not going to make huge yields  growing this way  but it can be done  and nothing wrong  as there are a ton of CFL and  flouresent  growers out there  right ??  i will do a actual  grow soon just T5's   and see for my self what i can produce lol  who knows  may be shocking to some  here   39 grams per plant  under T5's not bad  yea think lol


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 13, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> ?????? i had nothing but excellent  results from sunblaster HO's  there guy...  here   800  clones  everyone rooted
> I use only These for clones and Veg  them for a bit presently   then onto  big power HPS  Gavita's, and normal ballests  etc  lol  3 - 15,000 watts
> I am sure everyone will admit  that your not going to make huge yields  growing this way  but it can be done  and nothing wrong  as there are a ton of CFL and  flouresent  growers out there  right ??



You misunderstood my twisted post friend  I love T5 HO's for vegging & clones, its all I use. I have the 6 & 8 bulb units in 4' & 2'...they work great. I tried them in a pinch for budding, with the "special" bulbs...and had poor results, from great phenos.

You may find your mileage varies


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 13, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Ok, so....



The answer is. Do what you need to. Will it create bud, yes.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 13, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Ok, so....



The calming effect, of a woman's sweet rational voice...is like gazing across a calm pond on a summer evening  

Credit:Black Water in a bong


----------



## cubby (Jul 13, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> The calming effect, of a woman's sweet rational voice...is like gazing across a calm pond on a summer evening





And throwing a line in.........


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 13, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> And throwing a line in.........



Niiice, pull up a bucket & sit 


But there are ripples in the water now :hubba:


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 13, 2013)

All is calm.....I just view my pics and get a overwhelming sensation of peace and tranquility...water under the bridge....


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 13, 2013)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> All is calm.....I just view my pics and get a overwhelming sensation of peace and tranquility...water under the bridge....



Great to hear 

It's hot out... dip a toe in, roll one up, drink a cold one


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 13, 2013)

Lol....stop drinking in 08 and more on the vape pen...have some dynamite GDP wax I made that has me completely sedated...hmmmmmm...


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 13, 2013)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> Lol....stop drinking in 08 and more on the vape pen...have some dynamite GDP wax I made that has me completely sedated...hmmmmmm...



Well everyone drinks something  but glad to hear you stopped if needed.

The wax is nice, I've been making kief hash....real nice too :icon_smile:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Ok, so....




http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=841303&postcount=27


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=841303&postcount=27


Thanks WH, You did a nice job with those.


----------



## DrFever (Jul 13, 2013)

Yea Rose in all seriousness  give it a try  check out sunblaster lighting  pretty cool stuff and what i like about them is you can hook up up to eight  4 footers to one plug in  and  pretty affordable


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 13, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I did very well Flowering with my T5s. No they will not do the job Penatraiting that HPS does,,but they still kicked ***.And I love the way they spread the Lumens.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=819918&postcount=19



Very nice....as far as yield loss, what do you think..how much more would you say you would've got with a HPS 1000w...can't be too much...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 13, 2013)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> Very nice....as far as yield loss, what do you think..how much more would you say you would've got with a HPS 1000w...can't be too much...


 No comparison to HPS. I grew with the T5s cause its all I had at the time Budd.
Would rather grow with T5s then not grow at all. The Bud wasnt as dence as it would have benn with HPS,,but it Smoked real good.:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2013)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> Very nice....as far as yield loss, what do you think..how much more would you say you would've got with a HPS 1000w...can't be too much...




I am thinking it would be at least double maybe more with 1000 hps


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 13, 2013)

Rose 
Those sun blaster lights are nifty. 
Besides the fact of daisy chaining them together there available in 2'-3'-4'
LH


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2013)

I already have t5s that i use for veg and really like them.. I will look at them though, thank you  LH and Fever.


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 13, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> No comparison to HPS. I grew with the T5s cause its all I had at the time Budd.
> Would rather grow with T5s then not grow at all. The Bud wasnt as dence as it would have benn with HPS,,but it Smoked real good.:icon_smile:


 
Okay...groovy


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 13, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am thinking it would be at least double maybe more with 1000 hps



That much?....being my first t5 grow...I guess I'll know soon enough..lol


----------



## DrFever (Jul 13, 2013)

not sure on yield again depends on many factors but i think a person can pull of some decent smoke with training of sorts  more or less scrog style  with  longer veg time


----------



## pcduck (Jul 14, 2013)

Rose why do you want to do this?


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 14, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Rose why do you want to do this?



 :yeahthat:


----------



## T-rex (Jul 14, 2013)

I love T-5's when used at the right times during the grow.  I follow what my good friend from this forum taught me by the way, and have never changed.
A couple 4ft. fluorescents for seeds and sprouts. approx. 2 wks
At least 4, 4 ft T-5s for vegging 4-6 plants for approx. 3-4 wks.
Then a full spectrum HPS 600-1000 for another couple of weeks vegging.
Then on to the flowering cycle with the HPS 
The plant will take off, then to your liking switch to 12/12 for flowering with the HPS.

Works perfect!
T-rex


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 14, 2013)

A better question is why not....it gets dull and boring doing the same old system...over and over...keep it exciting...do what your curious about...living through someone else's experiences provides no entertainment...every grow I try something new..I haven't duplicated he same indoor technique yet...it keeps it fresh,exciting and fun...and for most of us...that's why we do this....its about passion not profit...so you yield less...I mean unless your paying bills with your grows and depend on the best yield possible.....it doesn't matter...In my ever so humble opinion...if every day was a sunny day,  what's a sunny day?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 14, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Rose why do you want to do this?




I don't know if I want to do it Duck, that is why I asked if anyone had done it.  Heat in the grow room is why I wondered about it. I wondered if the technology had changed and you could do it. No hot ballasts would be nice. I  have a 400 and 600 HPS, and I just wondered.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2013)

When I grew with the T5s,,I grew in a 3Dx4Wx8H room. Kept the T5s 2" from my Canopy. I had a 170cfm exhaust fan. My temps were always around 80 to 85,,and I was in the deep south,,so Temps can be maintained with proper ventilation.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 14, 2013)

Rose, I would not flower with T5s if you have a HPS.  I'm pretty sure that we can get your ventilation set up so that you can use your HPS and not get too hot.  There is absolutely no doubt that yield will suffer.

IMO, I think it is more important to develop good growing skills--something that can be hard if you keep trying new things without getting one thing down well.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 14, 2013)

Rose, increase ventilation...are you using air cooled HPS hoods ?

It's hot here too...90's all week, flip your lite cycle to nite time.....my room temp hi was 81 deg...that's 3 different bud rooms.

The T5's running surface temp is pretty hi also, with time the 105 deg fixture will heat up any room...will still need extra ventilation & fresh air make up. The cooler temps of nite help a lot, or heat stress & other problems with set in.

JMHO


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 14, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Rose, I would not flower with T5s if you have a HPS.  I'm pretty sure that we can get your ventilation set up so that you can use your HPS and not get too hot.  There is absolutely no doubt that yield will suffer.
> 
> IMO, I think it is more important to develop good growing skills--something that can be hard if you keep trying new things without getting one thing down well.



This is so true. :yeahthat: 
LH


----------



## DrFever (Jul 16, 2013)

figured i show you all some  buds grown under T5's    i wouldn't knock it down   like i said i will start a thread  from start to finish   to final yield  under T5'ho  lets   shoot for 2 pounds


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice Job Doc.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2013)

Those are beautiful Fever.


----------



## bwanabud (Jul 16, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> figured i show you all some  buds grown under T5's    i wouldn't knock it down   like i said i will start a thread  from start to finish   to final yield  under T5'ho  lets   shoot for 2 pounds



Very impressive :icon_smile:

Why bother to bud with 1000w HPS's Doc ?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 16, 2013)

bwanabud said:
			
		

> Very impressive :icon_smile:
> 
> Why bother to bud with 1000w HPS's Doc ?



:yeahthat:
LH


----------



## buddogmutt (Jul 21, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> figured i show you all some  buds grown under T5's    i wouldn't knock it down   like i said i will start a thread  from start to finish   to final yield  under T5'ho  lets   shoot for 2 pounds



Very nice...my research showed the same results...that's why I switched over..to find out...


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol. He also gets like 3-4lb's per 1k light. Trippin. Research shows you get by with T5's cause you don't have a solid ventilation system. Research shows you will never achieve the yearly haul of HID's crops. But hey, what do I know, my pics are "ok" at best. 

Rose has lots of info to look over! But she's not bias. She does in WA though. Represent!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2013)

NC, please don't ag on BDM in my post.  We all know you grow dankity dank dank dank..this isn't about who has a bigger.....bud. 

Geez people, I didn't say I was going to do it. I have a 400 and a 600 in a very small space and i can't get the temps down in the summer so I was just wondering. I know what hps can do.

I think I will dig up garden space and just grow a huge crop outside if I like this new outside grow. It was all about the heat.... hugs.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Rose!

Flower with that HID, as you will be much happier with the results. Plants will be bigger and produce much more.
The only reason to use T5's imo, is for Veg, or to flower if that is the only light source you have. Heat...maybe..but T5's still put off a lot of heat also.
It's better to deal with the real issue, heat, then to try to combat it by going to a T5 set up.

As far as 2lb's off of a T5 set up...never happen...ever.
As far as 3-4 lb's off a 1000w....never happen...ever.


As far as pictures...my pictures rock!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jul 21, 2013)

:yeahthat:  
LH.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes they do rock Hal, your grows are inspirational.

I have had great results with my 1K lights,  i was mostly gathering information and I thank you all for your ideas. 

Peace!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2013)

multifarious said:
			
		

> Hi rose
> 
> Taking a break from indoor growing while its hot outside and you're struggling to keep your temps low, could be a very sensible option.
> You can always keep a mom on starvation rations, both nutes and lumens,throughout the summer using minimal  lighting, then as fall approaches, increases the light and nutes take cuts a few wks later and your good to go for your indoor Xmas crop.



Splendid idea Multi... Your looking pretty cute today, by the way.

I will gather some clones now and they will be my chirstmas grow... Thank you.


----------



## skullcandy (Jul 21, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> figured i show you all some  buds grown under T5's    i wouldn't knock it down   like i said i will start a thread  from start to finish   to final yield  under T5'ho  lets   shoot for 2 pounds



doc fever I am considering getting some t5s I how many tubes and what lenth do you use also what watt per bulb .


----------



## DrFever (Jul 21, 2013)

i would get sunblasters   4 footers  i run mine 2" apart  so look at  8     four footers  and a couple of 2 footers   24 watts per  tube  get some blue and red  tubes


----------



## DrFever (Jul 21, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Lol. He also gets like 3-4lb's per 1k light. Trippin. Research shows you get by with T5's cause you don't have a solid ventilation system. Research shows you will never achieve the yearly haul of HID's crops. But hey, what do I know, my pics are "ok" at best.
> 
> Rose has lots of info to look over! But she's not bias. She does in WA though. Represent!




well off course its not going to compete to a HID    hell  how many people you know  that clones and uses 1000 watt  hid to make it happen i do it on occasion  but again  its when i clone  like  10,000 clones  taking me 28 days  to clone 10,000   
but as technolgy gets better  like in LED  .... flourous are doing the same


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 21, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> well off course its not going to compete to a HID.



Thanx! That is all I have been trying to get at this whole time. Year over year cropping. Will never add up. I never knocked it. Increasing ventilation to over 210cfm per 1k light, will take care of the same heat emitting from a T5. 

Just sayin. Not mad. No hurt fellers  Happy Sunday all.


----------

